# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Avance del Informe del Sistema Electrico Español 2017

## Jonasino

> 20.12.2017
> Red Eléctrica publica el Avance del informe del sistema eléctrico español
> La demanda de energía eléctrica peninsular continúa su recuperación y crece un 1,2% en el 2017
> 
>     La producción eléctrica peninsular procedente de tecnologías renovables ha sido del 33,3% por la escasa aportación hidráulica.
> 
> La demanda de energía eléctrica peninsular del 2017, con datos estimados a cierre de año, se sitúa en 253.082 GWh, con un crecimiento del 1,2% con respecto al año anterior. Corregidos los efectos de la laboralidad y la temperatura, la demanda ha aumentado un 1,7% respecto al 2016. De esta forma, la demanda peninsular ha continuado con la tendencia de crecimiento iniciada en el 2015 tras cuatro años consecutivos de descensos.
> 
> Solo el 33,3% de la producción eléctrica en la península procedió de fuentes renovables, frente al 40,8% del año anterior. Se trata del peor dato de los últimos cinco años y es consecuencia del impacto de la sequía sobre la producción hidráulica, que ha registrado una caída del 48,4% frente al año anterior.
> ...


Para los que esten interesados en los documentos completos pueden consultarse o bajarse en:
http://www.ree.es/es/estadisticas-de...o-espanol-2017

FUente REE

----------

F. Lázaro (26-dic-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Deseando estoy que se publique el año que viene el informe completo del sistema eléctrico de este año. En algunos aspectos este año es bastante revelador. Una clara advertencia de que no podemos jugar sólo a la carta de las renovables como tanto defienden muchos. Estas tecnologías aún tienen muchas carencias y no existen sistemas de almacenamiento de energía a gran escala, ni existirán en décadas, más allá de la hidroeléctrica reversible.

----------

Jonasino (26-dic-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Exacto, las lentejas son lentejas

----------

